# I am going to be a show assistant!



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is such a wonderful way to test the waters! I'm very happy for you .


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck this weekend!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It's always fun to learn firsthand what goes on behind the scenes. Have fun!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sounds like a great opportunity! Enjoy the experience!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a wonderful opportunity! I am sure you will find it to be a great experience. I know that i learned a lot of great stuff by stewarding at obedience trials when I was getting started.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's wonderful. Like Catherine, I learned a lot by working as a ring steward for the sports I compete in. You might also meet some local poodle people.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. What a great opportunity. It's hard work work


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Have fun -super neat that you got this opportunity.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This is good news, and many of us do better with gradual onboardings, and I get it. This seems a wonderful way to get a feel for it all, while having a focus to center on. Good job!


----------

